

Rainbird: Realtime Analytics at Twitter - fendrak
http://www.slideshare.net/kevinweil/rainbird-realtime-analytics-at-twitter-strata-2011?from=ss_embed

======
jhugg
Semi-dup. These are the slides, which may be better than linking to a
techcrunch article, but more comments are here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2180840>

------
salsakran
This is awesome, though I want to hear more about how the properties field is
used.

